# الكتاب المقدس ........ و تنظيم الأسره



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الله قد أوصي الأنسان بأن "يثمر و يكثر" (تكوين 28:1) وقد أسس الله الزواج كبيئة ومناخ صالح لأنجاب الأطفال. وفي مجتمعنا المعاصر، كثيراً ما يعتبر انجاب الأطفال عبء كبير. فقد يؤثر أنجاب الأطفال علي وظائف الوالدين أو قد يعطل طموحهم المادي أو يؤخر أرتباطاتهم الأجتماعية. فنجد أن الأنانية عامل كبير في هذه المسألة.

وسفر التكوين 38 يخبرنا عن ان يهوذا أنجب أبنان، عيرا و أونان. ثم أتخذ ثامار زوجة لأبنه عيرا وكان عيرا شريراً في عيني الرب فأماته الرب. وتبعا للقانون المتبع كان لابد لثامار أن تتزوج من أونان كما هو في تثنية 5:25-6. وقال يهوذا لأونان: ادخل علي امرأة أخيك وتزوج بها، وأقم نسلا لأخيك. فعلم أونان أن النسل لن يكون له وأنه سيشترك في الميراث مع أولاد عيرا، فلم يرد الأنجاب. فقبح ما فعله في عيني الرب فأماته أيضاً. ونري هنا أن دافعه الأناني كان مجرد الأستمتاع بزوجة أخية وعدم تأدية واجبه "الأخوي".

والآيات التالية تخبرنا عن أنجاب الأطفال من وجهة نظر الله. الأطفال هبة من الله (تكوين 1:4 و تكوين 33:5). الأولاد ميراث من الله (مزمور 3:127-5). الأطفال بركة من الله (لوقا 42:1). الأطفال تاج للمسنين (أمثال 6:17). الله يبارك العاقرات بالأطفال (مزمور 9:113 و تكوين 1:21-3 و 21:25-22 و 1:30-2 و صموئيل الأولي 6:1-8 و لوقا 7:1 و 24-25). الله ينسج الأطفال في الرحم (مزمور 13:139-16). الله يعرف الأجنة (أرميا 5:1 و غلاطية 15:1).

ومن الهام رؤية الأطفال كما يراهم الله، ليس كما يراهم العالم. وفي الحقيقة، الكتاب المقدس لا يمنع استخدام وسائل منع الحمل. ولكن كما تعلمنا من قصة أونان أن الدافع وراء منع الحمل هو الذي يجب اختباره. ان كان شخص ما يمتنع عن الحمل لأسباب أنانية فذلك اتجاه خاطيء. ولكن ان كان ذلك لأسباب قوية ومقنعة كأن يصبح الطرفان أكثر نضجاً روحياً، فذلك بالطبع سبباً مقبولاً.

الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن أنجاب الأطفال هو شيء جيد. فمن الطبيعي أن يحاول الزوج والزوجة انجاب الأطفال. ولا نجد أي أمثلة معروفة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس عن أشخاص لا يريدون أنجاب الأطفال. وبالرغم من أننا نعتقد أن أنجاب الأطفال شيء جيد ففي نفس الوقت لا يوجد أي جزء من الكتاب المقدس يمنع أستخدام وسائل تنظيم الأسرة وان كان ذلك لوقت ما. ويجب علي كل الأزواج والزوجات أن يطلبوا قيادة الله وأرشاده في تقرير توقيت تكوين أسرة وعدد الأطفال.

منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و نستطيع الإستفادة منه
شكرا كثير


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا على

 الموضوع الاكتر من راااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا نهيسى ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي 

شكرااااا  لاخنيارك الموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرب يباركم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا

للمرو الغااااالى*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


*الرب يباركم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا

للمرو الغااااالى​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على
> 
> الموضوع الاكتر من راااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا نهيسى ​


*الرب يباركم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا

للمرو الغااااالى​*


----------



## maria123 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائععععع و مفيد


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع رائععععع و مفيد


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (12 أكتوبر 2009)

+اخى فى الرب+ موضووووووووووووووع ررررررررائع ومجهود  من الله.........ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك:big29:


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> +اخى فى الرب+ موضووووووووووووووع ررررررررائع ومجهود  من الله.........ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك:big29:


*مرور مميز جدا


منتهى الشكر


الرب يبارك

حياتكم

ومجهودكم​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا نهيسى

شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع يا نهيسى
> 
> شكرا ليك​


*منتهى شكرى لمرورك الرائع

المسيح يباركك​*


----------

